# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Mitre saw comparision

## john603

Hi All,   I had an Ozito mitre cut saw 2 years ago. The problem with Ozito is that it always has a 2~3mm out at one end if you do a 90 degree straight cut. I dont why but part of explanation is that I got what I paid for.  :Annoyed:   Now, I am replacing it with a better quality miter saw which currently have three brands in mind.   DeWalt 305mm sliding compound miter saw DW717, 2400w  Makita 260mm sliding compound miter saw LS1018L, 1400w  Triton 305mm sliding compound miter saw T305DBSMS, 2400w  All of them are within $500 mark. Obviously, Makita has a lower power rating which may not be necessary a disadvantage. My question is which saw is best in value? I am a woodworking hobbyist and from time to time will do some house renovation as well. So, not only I will use for cutting cornices or pine like softwood, also looking at cutting precisely in hardwood (eg. raised door panel rail?)   Thanks in advance!   John

----------


## Boeing777

Hi John, 
I got the Makita LS1018L just before xmas to replace my ryobi unit. It is a great saw, it has handled everything I've thrown at it. I did a big screening job over the xmas break and it proved to be a very accurate performer. My only 2 criticisms would be that the laser is pretty much useless outdoors, and that the slide arms have started to get some very fine surface rust on them, I'm not sure why. I gave it a hit with some steel wool and WD40 it seems to not be a problem now. I don't think the 1400w is a problem, I used it to cut 90x45 pine, some similar sized hardwood, some 200mm sleepers and 8 peices of 45x18 pine at the same time (many, many, many times) and it never seemed under powered. 
Hope that helps. Dave.

----------


## johnstonfencing

G'day,
I also have the Makita LS1018L and can't fault it for what I use it for which is pretty much the same as yourself. 
Can I ask where you have seen the Dewalt for under $500? The Dewalt model number you mention is only 260mm size and still goes for around the $900 mark.  
Cheers

----------


## john603

Hi all,  
Thanks for all you two. Makita is the one I have seen in Bunnings. Very smooth operation with the sliding. Just dont know whether it cuts well on ironbark (hardness rate 11, 3 times harder than pine) like timber. My Ozito clearly slowed cutting precoess and sometimes it jams! On the other hand, more power = more cost, electricity is going to cost us more. especially, 15A rating for a miter saw is a lot. Unless I have to choose more power, I would stay as low as necessary.  
For the rust, Dave, apply some fine sanding (400 grid) then you can use Cabtec-Tec Silverglide Dry Slip. Silverglide Dry Slip : CARBA-TEC  It works well on my table saw iron cast bench. you neet to do it more often. picking up moisture is one nature of iron cast.  
To question about DeWalt. It's factory second. link: DeWALT Heavy-Duty 10-inch Double-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw
Have you had experience with this one?

----------


## seriph1

no idea if you have purchased yet but the TRITON is indistinguishable from the GMC  -  I had the GMC and it suffered the same problems as all other rubbish products ... I was going to go with the TRITON based on price, but as I looked at the thing I realised that it was EXACTLY the same ... I bought a Bosch 12 inch compound mitre saw for $749  -  the DeWalt was very good too, but $300 more   -   The Bosch has been well-used for three months now and so far is bulletproof. 
BTW I have 4 DeWalt 14.4V cordless drills that I used daily and they are brilliant too .... had to replace the brushes in my most bashed about drill  -  called DeWalt, gave serial number/model number  -  they had brushes for it no worries  -  $35 and back to work. All very straightforward except that the drill is 20 years old .... I LOVE that I can get a spare part for something that old  -  I doubt any of the rubbish brands will be doing this

----------


## john603

> no idea if you have purchased yet but the TRITON is indistinguishable from the GMC - I had the GMC and it suffered the same problems as all other rubbish products ... I was going to go with the TRITON based on price, but as I looked at the thing I realised that it was EXACTLY the same ... I bought a Bosch 12 inch compound mitre saw for $749 - the DeWalt was very good too, but $300 more - The Bosch has been well-used for three months now and so far is bulletproof. 
> BTW I have 4 DeWalt 14.4V cordless drills that I used daily and they are brilliant too .... had to replace the brushes in my most bashed about drill - called DeWalt, gave serial number/model number - they had brushes for it no worries - $35 and back to work. All very straightforward except that the drill is 20 years old .... I LOVE that I can get a spare part for something that old - I doubt any of the rubbish brands will be doing this

  Hi Steve, 
4 DeWalt 14.4V cordless drills? OMG, my wife would be crazy if she is not getting equivalent shoes money! just joking, she is a lovely lady with all the support I need.  
What do think of this? DeWALT Heavy Duty 12'' Double-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw 
according to you, it would be attractive as well. does it matter for factory second, I dont know.

----------


## john603

> no idea if you have purchased yet but the TRITON is indistinguishable from the GMC -

  why is that? Triton router is very reputable tool among woodworkers. Cabtec has this router for a very long period and it's regarded as top quality router. ?? GMC is made in China and cheap so it matches the chinese product portfolio: cheap & low quality. Any tools above $50, I would not consider products from China.

----------


## seriph1

I think it would be a ripper  -  no reason a factory refurb'd unit wouldn't be a good'n  -  so long as it IS factory or factory-approved refurb.

----------


## inferno6688

The $499 factory second link u posted for the Dewalt is from the USA! 
I have a 10in Dewalt CMS (not sliding). Its a great saw. Very acurate cutting. even after changing angles it goes back to 90 degrees without a problem.

----------


## seriph1

JOHN603   -   Because it is indistinguishable from the GMC saw     -     It isn't that the TRITON saw will definitely be bad, I am saying that for all intents and purposes it appears to be a yellow/orange version of the GMC unit which does not cut accurately - screams when it runs due to its motor's poor design and in my case, destroyed itself after 2 years of infrequent use (once or twice per week). In addition it had to be recalibrated daily and at times, after each time the angle was adjusted. Not saying it isn't a better version of the GMC unit, but I AM saying if you have the choice, be aware of what is available and gather together all the info/data you can when buying such a vital tool. No idea about Triton or CarbaTec routers  -  I have a Bosch and 3 Makitas - all professional units. 
Companies make their product choices based on a lot of criteria - and maybe the Triton tool is completely different than the GMC, but don't you think it odd then that it looks exactly the same, right down to well, everything? 
BTW the Bosch saw has a three year PROFESSIONAL-USE warranty, so if it stuffs up you don't have to lie about using it on the job. The difference at the time was $300 which made it a very easy choice for me, even with almost no money to spend on tools. For what it's worth, I attempted to get the GMC repaired. Removed the rotor and went to the only place in Melbourne that'll touch them and they tried to sell me a replacement rotor that was in far worse shape than mine, for $75  -  I am sure triton would be much better with their repairs. I contacted Triton at the time  -  they person sent me back an email saying he had sold thousands of these saws with not a single warranty claim of any kind. I found that hard to swallow after seeing how these were designed, but hey  -  I am no industrial designer!!!!!

----------


## john603

> The $499 factory second link u posted for the Dewalt is from the USA! 
> I have a 10in Dewalt CMS (not sliding). Its a great saw. Very acurate cutting. even after changing angles it goes back to 90 degrees without a problem.

  Oh, I did not realise it's from USA ha! It's even better as our currency is higher than US dollors which means less money! I am going to contact them tomorrow see if they are willing to do an international order.

----------


## seriph1

it isn't any good for you  -  110 volt 60 cycles means the motor will not run correctly and burn out very quickly. Even if it did work here, the shipping would be in the order of $200. Go to Total Tools in Epping  -  they have some killer deals

----------


## john603

> it isn't any good for you - 110 volt 60 cycles means the motor will not run correctly and burn out very quickly. Even if it did work here, the shipping would be in the order of $200. Go to Total Tools in Epping - they have some killer deals

  Hi Steve, 
Yes, yes, yes. Thank you for reminding me that. I forgot about 110v issue when I was excited about the price.

----------


## hatchor

Just found the LS1018L at Gasweld (online orders) https://www.gasweld.com.au/products/LS1018L-MAK $444 seems a pretty good deal for this saw, quite tempted to pick that up myself...

----------


## johnstonfencing

> Hi all,  
> Thanks for all you two. Makita is the one I have seen in Bunnings. Very smooth operation with the sliding. Just dont know whether it cuts well on ironbark (hardness rate 11, 3 times harder than pine) like timber. My Ozito clearly slowed cutting precoess and sometimes it jams! On the other hand, more power = more cost, electricity is going to cost us more. especially, 15A rating for a miter saw is a lot. Unless I have to choose more power, I would stay as low as necessary.  
> For the rust, Dave, apply some fine sanding (400 grid) then you can use Cabtec-Tec Silverglide Dry Slip. Silverglide Dry Slip : CARBA-TEC  It works well on my table saw iron cast bench. you neet to do it more often. picking up moisture is one nature of iron cast.  
> To question about DeWalt. It's factory second. link: DeWALT Heavy-Duty 10-inch Double-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw
> Have you had experience with this one?

  I haven't had any experience with Dewalts was just curious and I think in further posts you have got an answer there on the dewalt. 
I'm sorry I can't help you with how ironbark goes on the Makita as the most I have used it for is Merbau and hardwood for studs/framing etc. 
Cheers

----------


## john603

> I haven't had any experience with Dewalts was just curious and I think in further posts you have got an answer there on the dewalt. 
> I'm sorry I can't help you with how ironbark goes on the Makita as the most I have used it for is Merbau and hardwood for studs/framing etc. 
> Cheers

  That's cool. I am cutting Ironbark floor boards just for new floor. I like hardwood timber floor but guess would wait a long time to do another reno, hope so  :Smilie: . thanks

----------

